# تعلم أوتوكاد بسهولة



## ابو يحيى السوري (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا ملف تعليم اوتوكاد وبشكل مبسط انشاء الله
وأرجو من الله ان يستفيد منه الجميع 
وجزى الله خيرا صاحب الملف الذي أفادنا به
:75:
:77:
:56::56::56:


----------



## hety (13 مارس 2010)

اشكركم على كل حال واتمنى لكم الموفقية والمزيد من المشاركات الجديدة


----------



## mostafammy (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ماجد (13 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## almuhandes_wissam (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخ ابو يحيى


----------



## eng.broken (4 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً والله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العراق وطني (8 يوليو 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## zikooo (9 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم اللة كل خير اتمنا من الله ان يضع هذاالعمل الطيب فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس500 (12 يوليو 2010)

اللهم اجعل من صاحب هذا الكتاب واي كتاب مفيد في رحمتك وعفوك وغفرانك واسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## abomena (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا اخى بس ياريت اللينك يعمل


----------



## مستر ممادو (13 يوليو 2010)

thanx $deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## محمد حسن السيلاوي (13 يوليو 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عبده الثالث (29 أغسطس 2010)

:59:


----------



## mostafa3 (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedxquria (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*thanks*

special thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

special thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

special thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

:34:


----------



## عزت محروس (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## عمر مهدي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (7 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله لكم ونتمنى المزيد فى الرسم المدنى


----------



## عبد الكريم مطشر (11 فبراير 2011)

*البصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراوي*

مشكور جدا واريد استفسار عن الرسومات في الاوتكاد والتحكم بها بعد تحوليها الى الابعاد الثلاثيه يكون التحكم بها غير طبيعي افيدوني افادكم الـــــــــــــــــله


----------



## الكشفى (11 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر لك مهندسنا الكريم


----------



## talan77 (11 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saadibaiji (3 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هاجس اليمن (3 مارس 2011)

مششششششششششكككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## algenaby (8 مارس 2011)

وين الوقع ياجماعة


----------



## عبدةو (17 مارس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سما الاسلام (28 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## abdullah12 (28 فبراير 2013)

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وصدقة جارية لك بحول الله وقوته*


----------



## hamdy khedawy (15 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## الغريب_الغريب (29 مارس 2013)

اللهم اجعل من صاحب هذا الكتاب واي كتاب مفيد في رحمتك وعفوك وغفرانك واسكنه فسيح جناتك​


----------



## sayed.algohary (8 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيـك


----------



## sayed.algohary (8 أبريل 2013)

على فكره التعليم مش كامل حضرتك


----------



## سما الاسلام (28 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 أبريل 2013)

بوركتم


----------



## eng__m.s (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا :56:


----------

